# Just started Schutzhund



## cherbear (Mar 8, 2012)

So I found a trainer to start Schutzhund training so far it has been 2 weeks of training and wow what an approvement. I have had a hard time with distractions with him and getting him to focus on me instead of his surroundings. But he has improved since the first time we went out to the field. He is starting to hold the bite toy (not sure what to exactly call it) after he gets and he runs with it in his mouth now too. I have never done schutzhund before and this is my first GSD so it is all new to me but I'm having a blast with it and will continue it.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

cherbear said:


> So I found a trainer to start Schutzhund training so far it has been 2 weeks of training and wow what an approvement. I have had a hard time with distractions with him and getting him to focus on me instead of his surroundings. But he has improved since the first time we went out to the field. He is starting to hold the bite toy (not sure what to exactly call it) after he gets and he runs with it in his mouth now too. I have never done schutzhund before and this is my first GSD so it is all new to me but I'm having a blast with it and will continue it.


Oh its addicting for sure! Where in Florida are you at? Dooney is greatly improved as well.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree, it's extremely addicting!! 

Welcome to the forum and to Schutzhund! I know my male, Duke, has gained a lot from training! He's a completely different dog now! Glad you are having fun and enjoying it! It's a long road of training with many ups and downs, but definitely worth it!

Good luck with you pup and training!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## cherbear (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks. @Dooney's Mom I am in St Petersburg but I am training out in New Port Richey. Are you part of the Tampa Bay Working Dog club?


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

cherbear said:


> Thanks. @Dooney's Mom I am in St Petersburg but I am training out in New Port Richey. Are you part of the Tampa Bay Working Dog club?


 
Other side of the state- I am in Deland/Deltona- we train near Oviedo (trickyshepherd and I ) not with a club, just a trainer, but a darn good one


----------



## cherbear (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh opps I was thinking it was closer outside of tampa somewhere. Ahh ok I know Oviedo is. Yea I first went out to the club but someone there referred me to a private trainer out in New Port Richey and I am very pleased with him. She spoke very highly of him. I go out on Tuesday nights so that is now my favorite day of the week.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

cherbear said:


> Oh opps I was thinking it was closer outside of tampa somewhere. Ahh ok I know Oviedo is. Yea I first went out to the club but someone there referred me to a private trainer out in New Port Richey and I am very pleased with him. She spoke very highly of him. I go out on Tuesday nights so that is now my favorite day of the week.


Sunday is our favorite day! 

I enjoy being with a private trainer. Our group is very friendly and family like. I really enjoy it, we have a blast out there. Definitely plan on staying with them for as long as they are there!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Sunday is our favorite day!
> 
> I enjoy being with a private trainer. Our group is very friendly and family like. I really enjoy it, we have a blast out there. Definitely plan on staying with them for as long as they are there!


yes on Saturdays I am like a little kid the night before Christmas- LOL. I get the car packed up and everything ready to go for the mornings. Glad ours is on a weekend- Yesterday we were there from 9am until 3 pm- it was awesome!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Get out while you can! Its highly addictive, highly expensive, there aren't any effective ways to kick the habit that I know of, eats time up like you wouldn't believe, and you'll spend enough time behind the wheel transiting from place to place that you'll get a bit looney. It also has a negative effect on the social life. Last thursday I stopped training at 2:30AM. I had to work at 6AM. You also keep getting more dogs. Sooner or later I'll have to start a legal kennel or risk being labeled a hoarder


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

how old are your dogs?
mine is still a pup and cant hold attention for more than a minute ( maybe she got ADHD , jk).


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Get out while you can! Its highly addictive, highly expensive, there aren't any effective ways to kick the habit that I know of, eats time up like you wouldn't believe, and you'll spend enough time behind the wheel transiting from place to place that you'll get a bit looney. It also has a negative effect on the social life. Last thursday I stopped training at 2:30AM. I had to work at 6AM. You also keep getting more dogs. Sooner or later I'll have to start a legal kennel or risk being labeled a hoarder


LOL :wild:! Yeah... Sounds about right!

Though, you forgot to add the bruises, blood, sweat, and tears!  

It's a blast though! Definitely addictive! Lots of work though... on and off the field.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> yes on Saturdays I am like a little kid the night before Christmas- LOL. I get the car packed up and everything ready to go for the mornings. Glad ours is on a weekend- Yesterday we were there from 9am until 3 pm- it was awesome!!


Me too!  Sundays are great... I really enjoyed this past Sunday. Nice long day! Though, my gosh did it give me one heck of a farmers tan! lol


----------



## cherbear (Mar 8, 2012)

Dooney's Mom said:


> yes on Saturdays I am like a little kid the night before Christmas- LOL. I get the car packed up and everything ready to go for the mornings. Glad ours is on a weekend- Yesterday we were there from 9am until 3 pm- it was awesome!!


Yup me too that's how I have been. Yup I have my bag packed the night before. I get off work at 430 and have to go straight home to get the dog and my back and then leave for the hour drive. 



hunterisgreat said:


> Get out while you can! Its highly addictive, highly expensive, there aren't any effective ways to kick the habit that I know of, eats time up like you wouldn't believe, and you'll spend enough time behind the wheel transiting from place to place that you'll get a bit looney. It also has a negative effect on the social life. Last thursday I stopped training at 2:30AM. I had to work at 6AM. You also keep getting more dogs. Sooner or later I'll have to start a legal kennel or risk being labeled a hoarder


Lol already finding that out about being addictive and expensive. And of course the drive. My max amounts dogs that I will allow myself is 3 and I am at that already and on emergency I foster as well. 



rshkr said:


> how old are your dogs?
> mine is still a pup and cant hold attention for more than a minute ( maybe she got ADHD , jk).


My boy just turned a year. And the first week I had no attention from him at all he was not food motivated at all. My trainer told me to cut back on the amount of food that I feed him and to not just give him the bowl of food. but to take hand fulls of it and have him work for it in sits, downs and focus. And just in 3 weeks that made a huge difference. I can get his attention much more now.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

I'm new here and have a 10 week old female smart as heck ball of energy. I keep reading about how expensive this is and how much time it takes. Can someone explain why it's so expensive and just a thumbnail about the time thing?
I'm retired (@53) and not ready for the rocking chair just yet (hence the puppy) and like the idea of spending time working with our little girl.
Thanks.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's expensive because it requires space, a lot of specialized equipment, and insurance. Those are reasons why club dues are what they are. As far as the personal expense, for me that is largely due to travel. I drive 2-3 hours each way for SchH and gas is not cheap, plus most of the miles on my van are related to Schutzhund travel so we're talking oil changes every other month and other routine stuff that breaks down faster.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Then the time commitment is for both the time one must devote to training and the time one will expect to spend at the club. 

SchH/IPO has three phases. You must figure at the minimum 3X per week in tracking and obedience and then twice a week doing protection. Unless you have a lot of land or access to a lot near by, you will be driving to track. Luckily most tracking work can be done on your own, but you still need some direction. Eventually your dog also needs to see people other than you to prepare for trials. A lot of obedience can be done on your own too unless you plan on doing more than just titling your dog. The people that compete usually work as a team with another person or two. Of course you also will need instruction if you have no previous training experience. That probably means one other night a week since most clubs are not set up for extensive amounts of teaching. Protection can not be done on your own. You need a good and experience helper. 

Then there is the time spent at the club. You can generally figure on an entire weekend day and one evening a week. Of course there are other options other than clubs where you just pay someone to help you in obedience and work your dog in protection. That gets expensive, but some people prefer the "pay to play" system where they arrive, work their dog and leave.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

Thank you both for the info, we have a local club that starts back up later in the year when it gets "cooler" (AZ). I'll have to talk with them.


----------

